# Hi i am new



## Jeni (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi every one i'm new to this. Have been looking at the website for a few wekkes now and found it to be really helpful. It feels like my husband and I aren't the only ones going through this. Started my 1st try at IVF this yesterday with Synarel nasal spray. Wishing everyone else all the luck in the world.

Jeni, xx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

hi Jeni,

Welcome to fertility friends.This really is a great site and you will get loads of support.

feel free to join us in the darling buddies of may thread(see cycle buddies may/june)

Good Luck
Love Em


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi Jeni,

A big welcome to you and your dh, I am sure you will get loads of support on here.....there is a section called "cycle buddies" where girls share their experiences while undergoing fertility treatment togther, it will really help you get through this roller coaster....

Theres also a chat room where a lot of us gather in the eveings so if you fancy a chat please join us.

All the best to you


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi Jeni

Just popped in to wish you loads of luck with your tx


I've copied the link to the thread that Em mentioned just to help you on your way ^bunches^. There are quite a few cycling in there at the moment, so you wont need to feel quite so alone 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=62;action=display;threadid=8200;start=60

Loads of love and luck
Jax
xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Jeni,

Welcome to FF! Glad you decided to join us.

Wishing you heaps of luck with the IVF.

Laine x


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi there Jeni

Just wanted to welcome you to the FF family and to wish you the very best of luck with your treatment.

Hope to see you posting around the board.

LOL Ronnie ^cuddleup^


----------



## Bunnygirl (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi Jeni

Wishing you lots of luck with your IVF, I have just started cycling too and have found FF, so supportive and helpful. Cycle buddies are great.

Good Luck

Lisa
x


----------



## MoS (May 5, 2004)

Hi Lisa/Jeni/Ronnie/Laine/Paula/Emile/Jax and everyone who reads this!

Just thought i'd pop in an say hello - I am a newbie to the fertility friends site too - wondering whats the best way to get started really...

Currently in the waiting to find out if i am preggers part of my treatment and needing a little bit of companionship in these days.

I am with the ARGC and am on my secnd ICSI tx so have a bit of experience with the old drugs, procedure, immunology side of things - so please dont hesitate to ask me any questions - need to keep myself occupied and all that 

For the moment - miles of smiles to everyone thinking/commencing/inbetween treatments!

milesofsmiles4ever


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Miles of smiles (nice name )

Welcome to FF - I hope we can help keep you sane in your 2ww, i see you have also found threads that are useful to you 

All the very best of luck sweety

Mel

x x


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Miles of smiles,

Just wanted to say welcome and all the best for your 2ww.Im keeping my fingers crossed for you!! 

Love Em


----------



## Jeni (Apr 28, 2004)

Many thanks for all your replies and good wishes. This web site is great. Its good to know that there is somewhere you can chat with people that are going through the same things as me as its not the same talking to family as as much as they try to they don't quite understand. 

Thanks again and hope to meet up with some of you in cycyle buddies (if i find it and manage to leave more messages!!!)

Jeni xx


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi Jeni
Good luck with your IVF cycle and welcome to the board. I'm sure it'll help you to keep sane 

T
xx


----------



## sophie2 (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi
I have just started my first IVF Treatment and have taken my first sniff !! of synarel yesterday. Am feeling very apprehensive and worried about how im going to feel. So hope i dont feel moody and fed up for the weeks to come.
Im 39 and my fantastic husband is 36. I have a high FSH.
anyone else just starting now.
lol sophie2 xxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Sophie,

A huge welcome to FF! You have come to the right place for support and advice.

Wishing you much luck with your IVF.

Why not join the Darling Buddies of May for a natter....link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=62;action=display;threadid=8558;start=0#msg123696

Laine x


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

hi sophie,

Wishing you luck with your IVF.As Laine says please feel free to join us in the darling buddies of May.You will be very welcome.

Love Em


----------

